# The NG fever not over - new Aster Krauss looking good!



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

In spite of the know difficulties, the Krauss project appears to be going well. The newly released photos show a handsome model and some interesting solutions, well reflecting the known Aster innovation spirit. Some of them seemed too interesting for my traditionally set mind;-), so I asked and received a detailed explanation, which I attach below, in the form of my email exchange (to facilitate understanding) for those interested to read through. The good news is there will also be matching Iyo railway coatches and there may perhaps be more Krausses coming in the future! Another sign of the growing Aster narrow gauge fever. The photos and info for international release are all available on the Aster (English language) website, so I only provide a link here: Krauss info sheet. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi










*Krauss update*


*ASTERHOBBY *
*Fri, Mar 25, 2011 at 6:05 PM * 
To: "Z.R. Struzik" 


Dear Mr. Zbigniew,

We appreciate your warm message about the earthquake, and reservation of
Krauss locomotive.

I used to visit Earthquake Research Institute of the University of Tokyo as
one of my friends had father who worked as the chief researcher of the
institute. I remember he told us that Hongo is on a very strong ground.
Unlike Hongo, Kamoi (where Aster is located, means habitat of water birds)
is on a weak ground, and therefore (?) our showroom and rooftop layout
suffered damage by the earthquake. Though we have come back to normal except
for the layout, now we are bothered by the scheduled power outage that may
delay our production schedule.

Thank you for your comments on Aster Krauss. Please allow me to answer to
your questions instead of Ms. Yamaguchi as I am more familiar with technical
matters.

1. Drain on the lubricator
We discussed drain for the lubricator and for water gauge, and we abandoned
the idea of drain for the lubricator because;
a) Condensate left in the lubricator will harden, oxidize and cause damage
on delicate parts. Such problems won't arise if people run their loco
frequently. We know not all the purchasers run their loco very often, but we
had to ignore people who steam their engine once a year.
b) To reduce cost

2. LGB style hook coupler
We showed our pilot sample to LGB people at 1995 Nurnberg Toy Fair. They
said nothing about the coupler. We use the same one. However, for people who
don't like it, it's removable both on front and rear beams.

3. Gas tank
I and one of factory staff who is responsible for the design placed
importance on "handsome appearance". A bigger tank can be seen from the
window. We think that is unsightly. Also, we imagine your suggested extended
gas tank has complicated shape. That will increase the cost and doesn't
leave space for reverser and others. The designers of real Krauss loco beat
their brains to solve space problem.

4. Water tank
Our 1995 pilot sample had fuel (alcohol) tank in the well space under the
cab (like T3 or BR98). However, the current narrow gauge trend features gas
fired and remote control, we have changed the arrangement. The secondary gas
tank can be removed and Servo motor can be placed there. But, this will
decrease run time to half. Extended operation will be possible with use of
Aster Utility Car. (Gas inlet for Utility car is added on the rear beam)
Well tank will require precise machining and decrease space for axle-driven
pump, eccentric sheave, piping and remote control.

5. Knob on the rear bumper
The knob is by-pass valve knob to control water feeding. Krauss is Aster's
first gas fired narrow gauge model that has water feeding pump. In terms of
accessibility and "handsome appearance", we put it on the rear bumper. By
hauling utility car or coaches, the knob is hidden. We plan to release a
coach for Iyo railway to be pulled by Krauss loco whose working pressure is
4kg.

6. Serial number 111
When we provide serial number plate, we will keep No. 111 for you.
Currently, we haven't decided on it.

Lastly, thank you for your mention of Aster Hobby and our locomotives to
mylargescale.com visitors. You play the roll of Aster spokesman. We
appreciate if you would send the above information to narrow gauge fans all
over the world. A guy who well knows customers' frequent problems is
involved with Krauss project to offer easy-to-build loco. So, we believe
this model is very simple when building yet technically very sophisticated.
Please note selling price includes donation to the Red Cross to support
devastated areas. Run size of the first batch is 145, rather small because
we plan to release big loco around the end of 2011. In the future, when we
see favorable outlook in the market, we hope we offer another Krauss with
different liveries and cosmetic details.

Thanks for your attention.

Best regards,

/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/

FUJII, SUSUMU
ASTER HOBBY CO., INC.
President

/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/

----- Original Message -----
From: "Z.R. Struzik" 
Sent: Friday, March 25, 2011 3:52 AM
Subject: Re: Krauss update


> Dear Ms Noriko,
> First of all, please let me express my sorrow due to the tragic events
> of 11th March. I am full of admiration of the Japanese nation's
> endurance in the face of this tragedy. I hope Japan will unite, recover
> and rebuild, becoming stronger and richer spiritually and materially
> once again, as it did so many times before.
>
> [...]
>
> I have a few comments and questions about the photos I saw in the
> latest newsletter:
>
> 1) would it not be a good idea to have a drain on the lubricator? Many
> of my engines have such a drain and I find it extremely useful.
>
> 2) The LGB style hook coupler will definitely be welcome by the owners
> of LGB cars (wagons) but it seems to me that currently it is a bit
> oversize, and could be made a bit smaller in size (width and height).
> This is for purely 'cosmetic' reasons.
>
> 3) I fail to understand why the gas tank in the cab is so tiny and
> does not extend into the side bunker all the way towards the
> lubricator. This would increase the volume of the primary gas tank
> substantially and such gas tank would heat up from the boiler.
>
> 4) It seems that the secondary gas tank is now placed in the well
> space under the cab, while this is in principle a good idea, this also
> means that this space could have been used for a water container. In
> fact, the water container could extend further forward, where it was
> now necessary to add weights. A water container in the central and
> front part of the locomotive would be more prototypical and there
> would be no need to introduce artificial weights to balance the
> locomotive. Water could be drawn from this container using a longer
> siphon from the current side tank with the hand pump.
>
> 5) I wonder what is the function of the knob on the rear bumper, it is
> quite unsightly, perhaps it would be possible to place it under the
> bumper? Also the gas connector for the auxiliary gas tank is somewhat
> unsightly, and probably not needed at all with a larger gas tank. I
> would appreciate a clean rear bumper with no controls or connectors.
>
> Other than these, the locomotive is becoming quite good looking and
> technically interesting, I hope it will be a good runner too. I am
> somewhat surprised that the width has been reduced, as the length
> dimension seem to be closer to 1:20 scale, the width could also be
> this scale? In any case, I would not recommend using 1:24 scale as
> this is rather unpopular choice.
>
> When available, I would like to reserve serial number 111 of this
> locomotive (if possible).
> Best regards,
> Zbigniew
>


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet. Are they offering a water car with the loco?? I assume the pump they talk of with a bypass is an axlepump?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Zubi - an interesting choice of 'scales' - not quite 1:22.5 and not quite 1:20.3...... 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 

PSD - hope all is somewhat improving there for you all - our friends in the northern metro area still have many empty shelves.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Jay, there is an axle pump on the loco, and a hand pump too. Additionally you can connect the 'utility car' with extra water and gas. The same approach as on the Shay. The car is standard. I am not sure if the new Iyo cars will include 'utility' option. This perhaps has not yet been determined. Best, Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Terry, you are right, but I am not sure how definite this is. This being a working model, it is apparently adjusted here and there judging from the dimensions. But then again, that may also depend on how you measure, that is whether the width includes handrails, running gear, etc. whether the length includes the large LGB loop buffers, etc. IMHO, 1:20 consistent with Kiso Baldwin and most other 760 mm prototypes would be best for this loco, also majority of LGB rolling stock is near this scale. Best, Zubi


----------



## Joevan (Nov 17, 2009)

I've had a look at the latest pics and spec sheet, it's looking very good. One question though regarding the steam chest covers, having looked at the full size pics of Iyo plus other similar Krausse locos. Is there a reason why the steam chest covers are not sloped forward? This feature is quite distinctive on the full size locos I've seen including the OS ride on model that I have.

many regards,
Joe 



file:///Users/joevanewyk1/Desktop/Iyo-Tetsudo_No.1_SL%20copy.jpg


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with Joe. and I'm pretty sure I mentioned this before. I also own an O.S. Krauss and the forward slanted valve chests are, as far as I know, one of the distinctive features of the Krauss 0-4-0. The Aster model not only does not have this, but careful examination of the Aster photos shows an angled line that almost seems to indicate a BACKWARD slant on the valve chests which would be incorrect. Now I am no Krauss expert but I would sure love to see Aster produce a prototype picture to support what they seem to be building because those of us who have Krauss experience expect to see a FORWARD slant on those chest covers. 

Looks like a neat little model though apart from that. 

Regards,


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Joe and Eric, Essentially, I agree with you that the forward (and sometimes sideways) slanted and bulging out valve chest covers are a characteristic feature of the Krauss locomotives, and I would also prefer to have this feature reproduced on the model. However, I believe that in this case Aster's preference was to provide a larger sized valve chest, acomodating larger D-valve, larger steam ports, etc. In other words, robustness appears to have been chosen here over strict prototypical accuracy. I have enquired, and the answer from Mr Fujii indeed goes along these lines. 







*Krauss update*


*ASTERHOBBY *
*Wed, Apr 13, 2011 at 5:01 PM * 
To: "Z.R. Struzik" 



Date: Wed, Apr 13, 2011 at 5:01 PM
Subject: Re: Krauss update
To: "Z.R. Struzik"

Dear Mr. Zbigniew,

[...]

And we are pleased to answer to your question regarding the steam chest.

Please see the attached pictures.
Making the same steam chest as used on the prototype or OS model in this
size will decrease steam chest capacity and lower locomotive performance

In terms of cost, as well, making into the same shape of steam chestas cover
on the prototype or OS model requires machining work and cutting work that
would cost high.

In order to keep cost to a minimum, we decided to increase the volume of
steam chest by increasing its height.
We would appreciate if our customers would overlook this small deformation.

Instead, let me claim that we don't use steam chest gaskets for Krauss loco.
Surface finish quality achieved by Japanese manufacturer's cutting
technology is such high.

We would appreciate if you would explain the above to MLS visitors.

[...]
Thanks and best regard,

/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/

FUJII, SUSUMU
ASTER HOBBY CO., INC.
President

/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/















My own interpretation is that the valve chests on the Aster Krauss are not slanted backward. They are not slanted at all! They are simply level. This has been done precisely in order to create a larger valve chest, of the same height all around. Because on the prototype the valve chest covers are slanted forward, this gives an impression that on the model the valve covers are slanted backward... but they are not. There is a line on the side o the cylinder block with is slanted backward. This is exactly the consequence of leveling up the valve cover (by raising the valve chest height in front). What has apparently been done I illustrate in the photos below. The first photo is of the orignal valve chest arrangement, the second one shows the leveled up valve chest cover.










The third, last and the largest photo shows the angle (red arrow) introduced in this operation of leveling up the chest cover.









Well, one can either live with it or not, I suppose, the die hard rivet counters may think of fabricating their own valve chests... I will probably learn to live with one. What I will miss though is a water well between the frames - but this may actually perhaps be possible to implement on this model! In any case, it is getting to look better and better, the most recent documentation is available since yesterday or so, please poke here: Krauss info sheet. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Any rumors on the price of this little loco?
Looks like it'd be really fun to put together!


----------



## Joevan (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks Zubi and Aster for explaining the reasons for the current arrangements of the steam chest, I suspected as much as the reason to be cost of manufacture and performance issues. The loco looks great in the latest spec sheet. I am not a rivet counter and much prefer to have a loco performing well than to strictly adhering to prototype specs. I have had a fair bit of contact with restored Krauss locos here in Oz and fell in love with the classic Krauss 'outside stevens' valve gear and sloping covers. The Aster model captures that NG Krauss charm very well and I can live with the steam chests as they are. If for some reason in the future I become a desperate rivet counter I can always make some modifications and build those sloping covers as I have a well equipped machine shop ..... But I won't too many other projects!! 

reg. Joe


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

good news, Iyo coaches are going to be available soon after the release of the loco! Best, Zubi


----------



## agrund (Feb 19, 2011)

I visited Aster today and made some photos of the Aster Krauss, which are posted here

http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/vi...b292887636

greetings,

Andreas


----------



## agrund (Feb 19, 2011)

Earlier this week I visited Aster in Yokohama and picked up my preordered Krauss loco green version, kit) and a set of two green passenger cars, which are RTR. The kit is in the well known Aster quality, perfectly packed into almost hundreds of PE bags. Though a small loco, it got an axle driven pump, a manual push-down pump in the water tank, two gas tanks and a tiny oiler. All parts well prepared, the only work to be done was some deburring of the laser cut steel parts and some recuting of threads. However, the assembly manual in its new stile is disappointing, 70 A3 size pages, but no 3D drawings, only monochrome photos. The instructions and their order are certainly not the best, a beginner would have gone mad.... 

One O-ring was missing, for the steam regulator, it is not even mentioned in the manual. The push drain valve within the water level certainly needs a gasket/O-Ring, but nothing mentioned, so I simply put some drilled Teflon tape (the good old Regner method) in. 

Nevertheless, after about 25 hours of work the loco is almost finished and with compressed air it moves quite well and in few days I hope it is completed for the first steam run. Although not a bargain together with the cars, well, its an Aster..., I enjoy it! 

greetings, 

Andreas


----------



## agrund (Feb 19, 2011)

Meanwhile I posted a not yet fully completed report about the assembly of the Krauss loco with some photos on the German language Schienendampf forum here: 

http://www.schienendampf.com/34487225nx30160/bauberichte-f22/aster-krauss-b-kuppler-t1123.html 

Andreas


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

1. Drain on the lubricator
We discussed drain for the lubricator and for water gauge, and we abandoned
the idea of drain for the lubricator because;
a) Condensate left in the lubricator will harden, oxidize and cause damage
on delicate parts. Such problems won't arise if people run their loco
frequently. We know not all the purchasers run their loco very often, but we
had to ignore people who steam their engine once a year.
b) To reduce cost


What does this mean? What I understand it to mean is that draining the lubricator completely of steam oil/water will empty it, yet the remaining oil/water mix may harden and oxidize, thus causing the damage to the delicate parts. Am I correct in my understanding?

Is it better to drain off the water in the lubricator and fill to the top after each run?


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 02 Sep 2011 08:21 PM



Is it better to drain off the water in the lubricator and fill to the top after each run? 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Yes. That is the best way to do it. Once I did not drain the lubricator on one of my large engines and a type of green algae (slime) grew in the water left behind. Did not hurt a thing but it taught me to drain or suction out the lubricator after you are through running and refill with new steam oil for next time. *


----------



## agrund (Feb 19, 2011)

Steve, 

this is certainly a good advice to remove the water from the drain after running the engine. But what Zubi actually discussed with Aster, why don't they fit a drain cock (drain screw) to the oilers? It is really incovenient to suck off the condensate in the Aster oiler with a pipette. My Regner loco has a screw with an O-Ring at the bottom, it is only a matter of seconds to remove the water, and everything remains clean. It can't be a matter of the costs, considering the price tag of an Aster? 

greetings, 

Andreas


----------

